# Pump stolen on holiday!



## Jeff1uk (Aug 14, 2013)

Our daughter pump has been stolen right from under our nose whilst on holiday she took off pump to go into the pool when she returned it had gone. We were all sat at the table so wasn't left unattended but still some sneaky idiot decided to take a worthless to anyone else medical device. We have got back up insulin (thank god!) so medically she will be fine but who do we claim off? We took out medical insurance and paid extra for declared medical condition and higher cover but cannot see medical equipment being covered. I also have house insurance cover but I think it's only UK cover I got a feeling ill be passed pillar to post on this one  

Anyone who can help i'll be most greatful. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Jeff, welcome to the forum  Really sorry to hear about this idiotic and pointless theft  I don;t know, but I would have thought the pump would be covered by your travel insurance in much the same way as a camera or laptop might be covered. Hopefully, someone will be along with a more definitive answer for you.


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that your daughter's pump was stolen.  Heartless to say the least.

I know that mine is covered on my home insurance even when out of the UK.

I hope you manage to get this sorted out quickly.


----------



## Redkite (Aug 14, 2013)

Thieving *******s 

Do you have a contact no. for your DSN?  Some hospitals insure the pumps (the pumps are still technically the hospital's property), and others require the patient to insure their pump on their home contents policy.  My son's is covered on our contents policy, but has to be specified as a valuable item.  Your DSN should be able to advise you, and it may be possible for the pump manufacturer to courier you a new one.  Hope this doesn't spoil your holiday.  I must admit I always worry about the pump when it's detached.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just a thought - you'll probably need a crime number (or equivalent if abroad) so make sure you've reported it to the authorities / police & got a record. Shameful to think some utter scumbag grabbed it probably thinking it was some kind of techy mp3 or something & probably just dumped it when they realised it wasn't...can't imagine these things get passed on? Scumbags euther way! 

Hope it doesn't ruin your holiday, well done for having spare stuff with you.


----------



## MichaelB (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Jeff, sorry to here about the stolen pump, as Redkite suggests might be worth talking to your daughters DSN. Mine told me that the hospital insures all their patients pumps on a joint policy. Hope this is the case for you and your daughter gets sorted soon.


----------



## Riri (Aug 15, 2013)

What a despicable act - really made me feel quite upset reading that someone would stoop so low.
Most important thing first, as you say, is that you have MDI pens for your daughter. Getting a crime number from the cops is vital too. If your travel insurance covered cameras, binoculars etc you may be lucky with the pump? Lets hope it all works out well in the end.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2013)

The idiot would not have know what it was ! What type/make was it. No good to anybody who isnt registered with a supplyer of cannulars etc. I would inform the manufacture incase anybody tries to buy consumables but sorry you had to go through this. Try house ins


----------



## Dory (Aug 16, 2013)

what a rubbish thing to do!  evil so and sos.  i hope your daughter is coping ok without it.

in terms of insurance, don't quote me but I'm sure travel insurance only covers medical complications arising, not actual equipment being stolen.

i have mine covered on my home insurance and that, like others here, covers me for out of the house (that's why it costs so much; in itself my pump costs as much to insure as the entire contents of my flat!)

I would get in touch with your home insurers and then travel insurance.  also, if they say it will take a whil to sort, speak to your daughter's DSN about getting a replacement if the injections are proving too much of a bother.

hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Nat (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeff1uk said:


> Our daughter pump has been stolen right from under our nose whilst on holiday she took off pump to go into the pool when she returned it had gone. We were all sat at the table so wasn't left unattended but still some sneaky idiot decided to take a worthless to anyone else medical device. We have got back up insulin (thank god!) so medically she will be fine but who do we claim off? We took out medical insurance and paid extra for declared medical condition and higher cover but cannot see medical equipment being covered. I also have house insurance cover but I think it's only UK cover I got a feeling ill be passed pillar to post on this one
> 
> Anyone who can help i'll be most greatful. Thanking you in advance.


So sorry to hear, and it won't help you now, but there is specialist cover available for pumps which costs me around ?7 per month. "Insurance for insulin pumps" administered by Burnett and Associates are the details; should be findable on Google. They've been very helpful and if you ever use a temporary or loan pump whilst awaiting a permanent one, they'll cover that too.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 17, 2013)

Nat said:


> So sorry to hear, and it won't help you now, but there is specialist cover available for pumps which costs me around ?7 per month. "Insurance for insulin pumps" administered by Burnett and Associates are the details; should be findable on Google. They've been very helpful and if you ever use a temporary or loan pump whilst awaiting a permanent one, they'll cover that too.



Hi Nat, that quote is very high  Many house ins will allow the pump to be put on the household ins policy for as little as ?15/year


----------



## Nat (Aug 17, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Nat, that quote is very high  Many house ins will allow the pump to be put on the household ins policy for as little as ?15/year


Hi Sue. Possibly, but they say they will arrange payment for the new one in 24hrs too! House insurers have tended to be a bit more flaky when I've spoken to them to get quotes-some wanted me to organise paying for the replacement then refunding me-minus any excess charge. Perhaps Diabetes UK are able to sort out  those kind of discrepancies with the various companies...


----------



## Monica (Aug 24, 2013)

I hope you managed to claim  for the pump without much trouble. I'm really curious of the outcome


----------

